# 300 amp service pics



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Had to return to one of mine to temp a generator yesterday.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Tell me more about what i'm look'in at here. 

320 meter, QO 200 & 100?

Tandem lugs in meter can or taps in the gutter?

Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why are the noodles so long? Why do they need to be long like that? I can understand leaving a little slack on the hots, which I dont do either, but the big loop on the noodles doesn't make sense.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Tell me more about what i'm look'in at here.
> 
> 320 meter, QO 200 & 100?
> 
> ...


320, tandem lugs , twin 150's, gutter just routes everything and has GEC splices in it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why are the noodles so long? Why do they need to be long like that? I can understand leaving a little slack on the hots, which I dont do either, but the big loop on the noodles doesn't make sense.


At the time i wired this AFCI were a possibility so I left slack on neutrals and hots.


----------

